# Netzwerk optimieren + Netzwerkfestplatte für Datensicherung und Bilder/Musik/Extender



## Custer (2. September 2011)

*Netzwerk optimieren + Netzwerkfestplatte für Datensicherung und Bilder/Musik/Extender*

Hallo,

ich bekomme in ein paar Tagen eine neue Internetverbindung und wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen auch gleich generell mein Netzwerk etwas zu optimieren bzw. einige Dinge zu ändern. 

Was ich möchte:

Wünschen würde ich mir eine externe Festplatte, die am Router angebracht ist. Diese Platte soll dazu dienen einerseits eine Datensicherung durchzuführen und andererseits meine Musiksammlung, die ich als MP3 abgespeichert habe, meiner XBOX 360 (als Extender) oder meiner PS3 über W-Lan zur Verfügung zu stellen, so dass beide Geräte darauf zugreifen können. Auch die Bilder würde ich dann zentral dort abspeichern um dann Diashows auf dem Fernseher machen zu können und nicht immer Freunde/Familie zum PC bitten zu müssen. Auf der Couch ist es einfach gemütlicher die Sachen anzusehen  

Auch soll generell die Wireless Verbindung zwischen meinem Computer und der PS3 bzw. der XBOX 360 (beides in SLIM Version, falls das irgendwie wichtig wäre) verbessert werden. Gerade die XBOX hat Probleme eine gute Verbindung über das Mediacenter auf meinem Rechner herzustellen. Auch sagt hier die Messung die ich mit der XBOX 360 vornehmen kann, dass die Verbindung nicht optimal sei und das auch wenn ich auf dem Rechner kein Internet im Sinne von Firefox, Mail oder sonstiges ausführe. Diese Verbindung wäre also auch zu optimieren damit das Streamen auf die XBOX 360 als Extender besser funktioniert. 

Was ich momentan für technische Voraussetzungen habe:
PS3 und XBOX 360 Slim
RTL 8187 W-Lan Karte on board auf meinem ASUS Motherboard (b und g Standard mit max. 54Mbit/s übertragung)
W-Lan Internet mit max. 30MBit/s 
Windows 7 64bit
Router: Thomson TWG 850-4U

Die Frage ist nun, ob ich 
a) eine neue W-Lan Karte kaufen soll wie z.B.: TP-Link TL-WN851N W-LAN PCI Adapter 300 MBit
b) eine Richtantenne an meinem Router angebracht die Verbindung verbessert: TP-Link TL-ANT2405C W-LAN Omni-direktionale Antenne innen 5dBi 2.4GHz da der Router sich in einem Holzkasten befindet und eine Wand dazwischen ist, ist das Signal nicht optimal. Eine Antenne könnte, so meine Überlegung, das Signal verstärken und ich könnte die Antenne außerhalb und somit mit weniger Abschirmung anbringen, was auch zu einem verbesserten Signal führen könnte
c) welche externe Netzwerkfestplatte (wenn überhaupt) benötigt wird. Datenspeicher sollte mind. 1 TB sein. Wenn jedoch die Verbindung zu meinem Extender (XBOX Konsole) sehr gut wäre, würde ich auf die Netzwerkfestplatte verzichten, da ich dann alle Befehle und Möglichkeiten über das Mediacenter verrichten würde, was durchaus für mich akzeptabel wäre. 

Was meint ihr dazu? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann mir Tipps geben? Gibt es vielleicht andere/bessere Möglichkeiten die ich noch nicht in Betracht gezogen habe? 

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Fraggerick (2. September 2011)

einen vorschlag: willste ggf auf ne fritzbox wechseln? die 7270 gibts für um die hundert euro auf ebay, die 7360 für um die 150. (die letztere ist dann sogar (fast) neu)

die haben usb, kannste also als NAS laufen lassen und sparst dir die kohle für ne netzwerkfähige festplatte.

ich würde auch versuchen den rechner über kabel anzubinden. grad die 7360 hat gbit lan.

sonnst, netzwerkfähiges plattengehäuse wäre zb das hier NetDISK 351UNE

ob das aber mit den konsolen komunizieren kann weis ich nicht.

ggf im router die option "wlangeräte dürfen kommunizieren" einschalten. sonnst gehen die daten erst an den router und dann an die xbox.


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2011)

Von der NAS Funktion der fritz!Box möchte ich abraten. Tests in meinem Haushalt haben 2-3MB pro Sekunden Datendurchsatz ergeben, viel zu wenig um Backups und/oder HD Medien ordentlich zu streamen.

Ich empfehle ein vollwertiges NAS, ich z.B. setz auf das CH3SNAS von Conceptronic ( meins hat aber leider nur eine 100mbit Anbindung ). 100mbit bedeutetn ca. 11MB/sek. Datendurchsatz, ganz okay ... aber selbst da können Backups zur Geduldprobe werden.

Die neuen Versionen vom CH3SNAS sollen wollen einen gbit Anschluss haben, allerdings limitiert dann die mehr als schwache CPU im NAS einen höheren Datendurchsatz, dafür ist das Gerät aber günstig. Bessere und leistungsfähigere NAS Geräte setzen auf Intel Atom CPUs, sind schneller aber deutlich teurer.

Man muss halt entscheiden was für einen selbst Sinn macht und was nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2011)

Die Frage ist halt immer, ob die Netzwerk-Platte stets am gleiche Ort stehen bleiben soll und man alles, was man an Medien neu bekommt, per Netzwerk auf die Platte kopiert, oder ob man kein Problem damit hat, sie auch mal direkt am PC anzuschließen für die Kopiervorgänge. Nur zum Streamen muss es ja kein HighSpeed-WLAN sein. Lediglich beim Kopieren nervt eine Beschränkung auf ein 54mbit-WLAN. 

Dann frag ich mich auch, was genau du mit "_Wenn jedoch die Verbindung zu meinem Extender (XBOX Konsole) sehr gut wäre_" meinst. Meinst Du jetzt die Verbidung vom PC zur xbox per Netzwerk, um von da auf die dort angeschlossene PLatte zuzugreifen? Du kannst das doch sicher einfach mal testen, kannst das ja mal mit einem USB ausprobieren.

Wegen eines neuen Routers: es muss mit Sicherheit kein 100-150€-Router sein. Ich hab einen für grad mal 35€ inkl. DSL-Modem und habe mit dem auch WLAN im N-Standard. Ob man mehr braucht hängt halt davon ab, wie groß die Entfernungen fürs WLAN sind und ob und welche speziellen Features man noch braucht.


----------



## Custer (2. September 2011)

Also wenn es darum geht, die Platte 1x die Woche oder alle 14 Tage abzustecken um ein Backup durchzuführen, dann würde ich auf die Netzwerkplatte verzichten und nur eine externe Festplatte wie z.b. die Mybook Serie (oder ähnliche?) kaufen. Da auch der Extender, sprich die XBOX dann über das Mediacenter auf die Platte zugreifen könnte, wäre auch das Problem mit dem Zugriff auf die Daten gelöst. ABER, und das ist doch etwas hm... "störend": ich müsste den PC eben dafür immer extra einschalten, wenn ich mal auf die Daten zugreifen möchte da die XBOX natürlich nicht direkt auf die Platte zugreifen kann (diese ist ja dann nicht mehr am Router sondern eben am PC angeschlossen). Das wäre jedoch ein Kompromiss mit dem ich leben könnte, der auch billiger wäre.
Dies wäre jedoch nur dann möglich, wenn die Geschwindigkeit die ich momentan zwischen XBOX und PC habe (mit dem Mediacenter Test lässt sich die Verbindungsqualität feststellen) besser als momentan wäre. Deswegen auch die Frage nach der zusätzlichen Antenne bzw. einer besseren W-Lan Karte. Denn momentan ist die Verbindungsqualität zwischen XBOX und PC nicht für große Inhalte wie z.B. HD Filme von meinem CamCorder, die ich auch mal streamen möchte, geeignet. Diese Verbindung würde ich gerne verbessern. 

Muss es für die Verbesserung wirklich ein neuer Router sein? Reicht nicht die von mir bereits erwähnte Antenne oder generell eine Antenne um die Qualität zu verbessern? Antenne kostet ca. 8€ neuer Router ca. 100€

Bezüglich deiner Frage Herbboy: n Standard reicht. Zwischen PC und W-Lan Router liegen ca. 5m Luftlinie, aber eben leider eine Wand, sonst würde ich direkt über das Gigabit Lan gehen und nicht über W-Lan. Der Router ist auch mit max. 2 - 3 Geräten belegt (PC, iPhone, Konsole) 

Für mich hat natürlich die Möglichkeit, Inhalte optimal auf meinen Fernseher zu streamen oberste Priorität. Eine neue externe Festplatte um Daten zu sichern benötige ich so oder so. Die Frage war, ob ich eben nicht beides verbinden könne, das ist allerdings kein muss. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Vorschläge  das hilft doch etwas.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2011)

Die Frage ist, was Du Dir von der Antenne versprichst ^^  Der Router hat doch eh nur 54mbit-WLAN, da wird also auch keine Offenbarung im Vergleich zum jetzigen Zustand. Übrigens: an sich müsstest Du bei lächerlichen 5m Distanz und dann auch noch ohne Wand dazwischen volle WLAN-Stärke haben.

Und wegen der Xbox: ich dachte jetzt, Du würdest die PLatte direkt an die xbox anschließen. Was auch ginge wäre eine Multimedia-Festplatte mit WLAN (oder je nach dem wo der Router steht auch mit LAN), die Du dirkekt and en Fernseher anschließt. Und fürs Daten kopieren machst Du die Platte dann halt immer mal kurz an den PC dran. Dann wäre es auch egal, wie schnell das WLAN nun am Ende ist.


----------

